# i know less than i thought



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i just spent the last several hours reading through the last year of posts in the forum. i am amazed at what i have learned. i am 29 yrs old and have been working with wood since i was first introduced to the hobby at age 5. i am stoked about participating in this forum with you guys i will be purchasing my first mill with in the next couple of weeks and i'm sure questions will come up. i have been trained to identify species of trees by leaves for the most part. i will be getting logs from several tree removal services i have met thru working at trugreen. i will need some help in learning to id the logs by other charicteristics. if you have any suggestions i am all ears. thanks again for all the good reading. i look forward to meeting and talking to all of you.

greg


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a good place to ask questions...and you are never going to "know it all", if you think you do you just slammed the door on anything valuable you stand to learn in the future. I have been at this _awhile_...I still try to learn every chance I get.
The only way to learn. Well let me rephrase that, I have learned plenty the "hard way". The easy way to learn is do just what you are doing. Read old posts here and if you have a question by all means ask, someone smart like TexasTimbers or Dirtclod will answer


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome Greg. I'm glad you decided to jump in. I guarantee that we'll also learn something from you if you'll do nothing more than share your experiences with us as you progress. 

Among sawyers you will find very few who think they are all-knowing, because this endeavor is virtually limitless in discovery, always ready to humble even the most knowledgeable of us. 

Thankfully none of the regulars here can be classified in that category because on any given day all you have to do is go back a post or two to see one of my blunders, notwithstanding Daren labeling me "smart"! :laughing:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Welcome greg,
What kind of mill did you decide on and what options? 

Are you hobbying or going to sell some sawing/lumber?



TexasTimbers said:


> notwithstanding Daren labeling me "smart"! :laughing:


Hey, he did the same to me! I think he meant to add a tail on that. :devil2:

I only do one thing that's smart...that is I don't post my screwups. If I did it would be the only thing I had time for. :laughing:


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i will be buying a norwood 2000 i have found 2-3 used ones that i will put offers on this week. if that doesn't work out i will be buying a new one. my main motivation for buying the saw mill is that i am sick of paying excessivly high prices at the only mill in my area. i will sell some of the wood i'm sure but at this point i don't have many prospects for sales. 

check it out if you like www.kmhardwoods.com they post their prices online


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg,

It would have been a LOT cheaper on you to just keep buying the expensive wood. :laughing:

But, not near as much fun.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

You didn't mention your plans for moving and handling logs or your drying plans - ok, I'm being nosy but you'd be surprised how many don't take that into account before buying a mill.

I tried to use the price links on the site you linked but they're all broken.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

The older I get the more I realize the less I know. Learning is a lifetime project and should be.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

no worries. i need those with more experience than myself to chime in if you see the need. as far as drying that is what i spent today on. daren had sent me some links several weeks ago about drying so i did my homework there. today i constructed 4 air drying foundations to stack my lumber on. my project is going to be a partnership with my dad so we will be using his land. he owns a kubota diesle tractor with forks on the front and a 3 point hitch on the back. both my father and i drive trucks. he owns a trailer in which we will be attaching an eletric wench to so we can get logs onto it easier than loading them by hand.

sorry bout the links i some times don't hyperlink them right.
the web site is www.kmhardwoods.com click on the pic of their sawmill on the left then at the top of the next page you will see a link to their pricing. the name of the place is kettle moraine hardwoods.

i know i could buy many board feet of lumber for the price of the saw but you're right it would not be as fun!!


----------

